# FS: Utilitarian Aprons - MUST SEE



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

These aprons will make work easier. Men's style is more rectangle. Children's aprons ($12.00) are also available for the little helpers. All aprons have a pocket for your phone and the garden apron also has a knife pocket. Adult aprons have ties 36" each, approx 90" incl. waistband.

(A) *Clothespin Apron* $22.00: Has two openings for either hand. No 
more sliding the bag down the line.

(B) *Garden Apron* $24.00: Has one large opening for vegetables and is 
vinyl lined for easy cleaning. Cut/pick, place in apron and down the 
row you go. No more bags or buckets hanging off your arm.

(C) *Clothespin Bag* $12.00: This is great for those small loads. Just 
hang around neck and off you go. Also useful for gathering eggs.

PayPay or money orders accepted. PM or email me your Style (A, B or C) or if children's apron, fabric choice (#1-8) along with your zip and I will reply with cost that includes shipping. Materials are available until sold out and then replaced with new prints - SO ORDER YOUR CHOICE TODAY and thanks for looking! email [email protected]


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

OOOOOOOh Janet.....I love that #8 material......Thinking about maybe purchasing one for a friend that does ALOT of gardening. Have a great day!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

They are just gorgeous!

I don't use an apron, but if I did I would sure want one of these.

Thanks for posting. Will keep in mind if I need a gift for someone.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks for the compliments.....I like the magnolia print too. They make great gifts.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

....need to actually model one on... would be helpful


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Slev...you're right. I'll try to get pic posted today


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I posted pic in another thread, so here it is in the original post for all to see. Thanks! Two pocket is clothespin and the one pocket is garden apron lined with vinyl​


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Any order of two deduct $2.00 off order. More than two...more discounts!


----------

